# Schoolbooks.ie



## puffin (23 Jul 2012)

Hi. Just wondered has anyone dealt with this company this year. I ordered and paid for books back in end of June  (very organised i know) and i have been trying to contact them regarding my order. Have tried both their Dublin and 1890 numbers?No answers or message. There is no update on my order online either. Just think its strange that i can't get through on any number or email.


----------



## elcato (23 Jul 2012)

Some info [broken link removed]on another site about problems with delays but they seem to have a tracking option which might help you.


----------



## puffin (23 Jul 2012)

Appreciate that elcato. Have checked the tracking option and is same since ordering end of June.They were quick about taking payment though....shame they don't use same speed in delivery!


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jul 2012)

Try contacting Aoife Kavanagh at 01 4600084 or akavanagh@aeon-solutions.com and she might be able to help you out as she sorted out our order after I treatened to cancel it due to the delay in processing (took about 4 weeks in total but was sorted only days after Aoife got in touch).


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Jul 2012)

I submitted our school's booklists to them twice (by email) and they still haven't bothered to add us to their list.

It wouldn't inspire me to have any faith in them.

.... and I'm not submitting them a third time!


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Jul 2012)

For the past three years I have done the orders with this company for my niece who has 2 in primary school. It takes a bit of time on the website but each time it has worked fine. The time from order to delivery seemed a bit longer this year but they arrived last week from a late June order. Have never had to contact them on any problem. ( no connections with the company )


----------



## aprilgirl99 (23 Jul 2012)

I ordered schoolbooks on the 23rd June with schoolbooks.ie and i did nt receive them till last Friday the 20th July. Emailed the company early last week to ask what the story was and never even receivd a reply. Wont be ordering from them again!


----------



## Conclo (23 Jul 2012)

I'm having the same problems with Easons online....part of the order arrived promptly enough, although one of the books in the order was wrong. 
Then the fun began, I emailed them, got back a response saying they would send on the rest of my order and rectify the mistake they made by sending the wrong book.......that was 3 weeks and many emails ago!!!!
Still havent received the correct book or the rest of the order. 
Never again!!! 
From now on I will stand in line, with my list in hand, at the local bookshop, where they are admittedly, a bit overworked filling orders but the customer service is excellent!


----------



## fobs (24 Jul 2012)

Got my books for the last 3 years from o'mahonys on-line. Free delivery. Excellant service. Prompt delivery and they have a new book covering service which makes the covers of the books extra sturdy. Would highly recommend them.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jul 2012)

aprilgirl99 said:


> I ordered schoolbooks on the 23rd June with schoolbooks.ie and i did nt receive them till last Friday the 20th July. Emailed the company early last week to ask what the story was and never even receivd a reply. Wont be ordering from them again!



Busy time of year for companies like this. Given that the books won't be in use for at least another 5 weeks, is that delivery time such a big issue?


----------



## Conclo (24 Jul 2012)

It's not the delivery time that is the issue for me, because there is plenty of time before school starts, it's more the fact that the website didnt say certain books were on back order and would be delayed, thereby giving me the option whether to proceed with the order.  
Also the frustration of trying to contact them dampens my enthusiasm for online school book ordering in the future. It just hasn't been a satisfactory experience.


----------



## KiwiGirl (24 Jul 2012)

Am Having the same problem, no answer to phone or email. A friend of mine who also ordered from them managed to get them on the phone and they told her her order was complete apart from some stationary items (toppers!) She told them forget the toppers just send the books but they said they couldn't send the order until complete. My order is the same as hers (kids in the same class) only I didn't order toppers but I don't have my books either...its now 4 weeks since I ordered them.


----------



## puffin (25 Jul 2012)

That's true graham...5 weeks til books needed. What bothers me is they have taken payment immediately but cannot return a simple email or answer a phone, basic customer service. They have a deal with super valu this year which has probably increased their business but that is still no excuse for bad customer service.I too will be a in queue next year at my local bookshop at least I will have item in hand after paying and feel better about keeping my business local!


----------



## KiwiGirl (15 Aug 2012)

*Cancelled my order and got books anyway!*

After trying unsuccessfully to get hold of these people, i gave up and wrote to my credit card company requesting they cancel the payment then ordered from another company. My books were delivered all covered etc within 4 days. Now Schoolbooks.ie has finally delivered...even though the Visa payment was reversed nearly 2 weeks ago...man those guys are disorganized!


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Aug 2012)

This problem was discussed on the Joe Duffy Show on RTE Radio One on Tuesday. Check the RTE website to listen back.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Aug 2012)

More disgruntled customers here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056725658

and here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056725658

and here:

[broken link removed]


and their other site _*bestsellers.ie*_ also has disgruntled customers as evidenced on their facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BestSellersie-Customers-Club/165317373502041


----------

